# Per quanto ne so, Alice non ha l'automobile, né ha intenzione di comprarne una



## Scolaro.Melenso

Buongiorno carissimi!
Il mio testo presenta questa frase come una coordinata, ma da quello che so io la proposizione "di comprarne una" è una subordinata od ho messo un piede in fallo?

Salutissimi!

P.S. Avvertitemi se sto postando troppo!


----------



## ohbice

Io ho dimenticato tutto quello che sapevo di questi argomenti (sempre che ne abbia saputo qualcosa). 
Comunque direi che _Alice non ha l'automobile _e _Alice non ha intenzione di comprarne una _sono due coordinate.
Direi anche che _di comprarne una _non è una frase.


----------



## Pietruzzo

*Per quanto ne so, - *sub. limitativa
*Alice non ha l'automobile, - *principale
* né ha intenzione - *coordinata alla princip.
* di comprarne una - *sub dichiarativa


----------



## Scolaro.Melenso

Grazieeee per le risposte!


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> Direi anche che _di comprarne una _non è una frase.


Ha ragione Pietruzzo (sulla cui analisi del periodo sono d'accordo): è una proposizione subordinata dichiarativa implicita. Ecco che cosa dice in proposito il Treccani:


> In forma _implicita_…. sono introdotte dai due punti o da _di_ e presentano il verbo all’_infinito_


DICHIARATIVE, PROPOSIZIONI in "La grammatica italiana"


----------



## Scolaro.Melenso

Grazieeee Bearded!


----------



## bearded




----------



## Passante

bearded said:


> Ha ragione Pietruzzo (sulla cui analisi del periodo sono d'accordo): è una proposizione subordinata dichiarativa implicita. Ecco che cosa dice in proposito il Treccani:
> 
> DICHIARATIVE, PROPOSIZIONI in "La grammatica italiana"


Ma voi prima di e mettete la virgola? Dal link di una cosa mi pento, e cioè di non aver istallato... Avrei scritto di una cosa mi pento, cioè di non averlo istallato oppure di una cosa mi pento e cioè di non averlo istallato.


----------



## bearded

Passante said:


> Ma voi prima di e mettete la virgola? Dal link di una cosa mi pento, e cioè di non aver istallato...


E tu dopo 'link' non metteresti due punti?  
La virgola prima di 'e' è considerata scorretta solo nelle enumerazioni (es.  'ho comprato latte, vini (,) e liquori'). Non è invece scorretta prima delle espressioni ''e cioè/e precisamente...''.
Ma poi nel link non vedo nessuna e :


> Di una cosa mi pento,* di* non *aver installato* l’antivirus.


e quindi non capisco bene la tua obiezione. Comunque io qui al posto della virgola avrei messo due punti (però è solo una questione di stile):
_di una cosa mi pento: di non aver installato.._


----------



## Passante

Si forse avrei dovuto mettere due punti. 
A seguire riporto lo stralcio del link:
La coordinata introdotta da _cioè_ o _e cioè_ è invece preceduta dalla _virgola_
Questo vorrei, *e cioè* che fossi più attento.


----------



## bearded

Passante said:


> La coordinata introdotta da _cioè_ o _e cioè_ è invece preceduta dalla _virgola_


Regola ineccepibile.



bearded said:


> Non è invece scorretta prima delle espressioni ''e cioè/e precisamente...''.






Passante said:


> Si forse avrei dovuto mettere due punti.


Sì, forse… 
I tuoi accenti (o mancanza degli stessi) e la tua punteggiatura mi mettono a disagio.


----------



## Passante

bearded said:


> Regola ineccepibile.
> 
> 
> 
> Sì, forse…
> I tuoi accenti (o mancanza degli stessi) e la tua punteggiatura mi mettono a disagio.


_Qesuto si dvee al ftato che la mtene uanma non lgege ongi letetra una ad una, ma la paolra nel suo isineme. 
La tua mente probabilmente lavora e si concentra in modo diverso. _


----------



## bearded

Passante said:


> probabilmente


Probabilmente è così.


----------



## lorenzos

Pietruzzo said:


> *Per quanto ne so, - *sub. limitativa
> *Alice non ha l'automobile, - *principale
> * né ha intenzione - *coordinata alla princip.
> * di comprarne una - *sub dichiarativa


Scusate, ma davvero si può separare *né ha intenzione *da* di comprarne una*?
Grazie.


----------



## bearded

A quanto pare sì:
 intenzione di ...? | Accademia della Crusca


> Per quanto riguarda il costrutto con avere è sistematica l'introduzione della dipendente con di in tutti gli autori, dal trecento a oggi.


----------



## lorenzos

@bearded O non mi sono spiegato io oppure non arrivo a comprendere la tua risposta.


----------



## bearded

Scusa, lorenzos, se sono stato poco chiaro.
Ho interpretato la tua domanda
''davvero si può separare _né ha intenzione _da _di comprarne una_?''
come segue:
le due parti sono davvero separabili - e dunque ''di comprarne una'' è una frase a sé stante - oppure ''né ha intenzione di comprarne una'' è un'unica proposizione?
Nel link della Crusca si vede che, nella costruzione ''avere intenzione di...'', ciò che segue la preposizione introduttiva 'di' deve essere considerato come una proposizione dipendente (''l'introduzione della dipendente con 'di' ''), cioè ''di comprarne una'' si può analizzare come una proposizione (secondo Pietruzzo e me, una subordinata dichiarativa).
Spero
- di non aver frainteso la tua domanda (la quale mi sembrava riprendere il dubbio di ohbice (''direi che _di comprarne una_ non è una frase''), e
- che la mia risposta sia adesso comprensibile.


----------



## lorenzos

Sì ho capito, grazie; ma "_né ha intenzione_" che frase è?


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> "_né ha intenzione_" che frase è?


È una frase coordinata alla principale.
Né = e non.
La tua domanda dipende forse dal fatto che, _in quanto al significato_, è una frase incompleta. Ma ciò non toglie che grammaticalmente sia una proposizione a sé (come ''ho voglia, desidero, ho il desiderio, ho bisogno…. '' (seguite da una frase dichiarativa all'infinito - con o senza 'di' a seconda dei casi). Se al posto della frase dichiarativa ci fosse un semplice pronome, ad es. 'ne', penso che non avresti alcuna perplessità a considerarle 'frasi legittime': ne ho bisogno/ne ho l'intenzione… Sono riuscito a risolvere il tuo dubbio?


----------



## lorenzos

Sì, grazie, è proprio così.
Ma la questione "proposizione" non è tanto semplice: lasciando pur perdere Wikipedia (In grammatica o in italiano, la *proposizione* è l'unità elementare del discorso con un senso compiuto) c'è pur sempre Treccani: In grammatica, espressione di senso compiuto .
Poi la Crusca :
al concetto di frase si collega quello di *proposizione*, che è l'unità sintattica con cui si indica ogni frase elementare e minima​Precedentemente, citando il  DISC (_Dizionario italiano Sabatini-Coletti_,1997), aveva riportato:  
La *frase* può essere definita come un'espressione linguistica costruita secondo le regole generali della lingua, tale da esprimere un concetto di senso compiuto anche al di fuori di un testo.​Insomma... da grattarsi la testa   .
Buona domenica a tutti.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Scusate, ma davvero si può separare *né ha intenzione *da* di comprarne una*?
> Grazie.


Per non separare i due elementi dovremmo considerare "avere intenzione" un verbo fraseologico e non mi sembra rientri in questa categoria. Un esempio di verbo fraseologico sarebbe:
...né sta per comprarne una.


----------



## lorenzos

Giorgio De Rienzo 
Sono locuzioni verbali con valore _fraseologico_: “essere sul punto di, _avere intenzione di_, andare avanti a”, ecc.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Giorgio De Rienzo
> Sono locuzioni verbali con valore _fraseologico_: “essere sul punto di, _avere intenzione di_, andare avanti a”, ecc.


Giorgio De Rienzo considera "avere intenzione" un verbo fraseologico? Altri no, perciò abbiamo tutti ragione (o tutti torto, decidi tu)


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> la questione "proposizione" non è tanto semplice


Infatti la questione non è semplice. Però secondo me questo concetto - o requisito - del 'senso compiuto' è un po' vago e ci porta su di un terreno scivoloso.
Faccio alcuni esempi:
Il ragazzo ha il forte desiderio che la sua fidanzata guarisca.
Il ragazzo ha il forte desiderio di partire per Roma.
Penso che - considerata da sola - la prima parte (''il ragazzo ha il forte desiderio'') abbia altrettanto poco 'senso compiuto' quanto ne ha ''non ha l'intenzione''. Desiderio di che cosa/di fare che cosa? Di cioccolata, di una donna, di morire? Intenzione di che cosa/di fare che cosa….?
Eppure credo che ben pochi grammatici negherebbero che le seconde parti (''che la sua fidanzata guarisca/di partire per Roma'') siano proposizioni secondarie, ovvero dipendenti - dipendenti da che cosa? Da una frase principale.
A questa stregua, buona parte delle frasi italiane, come ''non ho nessuna voglia (di/che)…, non nutro il desiderio (di/che)…, non ho la volontà (di)..''  e mille altre, ricadrebbero nella categoria ''locuzione fraseologica'' - una categoria i cui confini sono ugualmente vaghi e scivolosi.
Nell'esprimere il mio parere, io d'altronde mi trovo d'accordo con la beneamata Accademia della Crusca, la quale (vedi link al #15), nel distinguere  tra le espressioni ''è mia intenzione + infinito'' e ''ho l'intenzione di + infinito'', dice che, nella costruzione con avere, è obbligatoria _l'introduzione della dipendente _mediante il 'di'. Dunque questo 'di' introduce una frase dipendente (evidentemente, dipendente da una principale). I verbi fraseologici non sono seguiti da proposizioni dipendenti.
Queste definizioni sono appunto 'scivolose' nel senso che i linguisti non sono d'accordo tra loro.


----------



## lorenzos

Pietruzzo said:


> Giorgio De Rienzo considera "avere intenzione" un verbo fraseologico? Altri no, perciò abbiamo tutti ragione (o tutti torto, decidi tu)


Meglio di no, farei disastri e non ne ho intenzione. 
@bearded Sì, il terreno è troppo scivoloso e non ho intenzione di avventurarmici.


----------



## Passante

Siete sicuri che non sia una completiva invece che una dichiarativa?


----------



## Mary49

Passante said:


> Siete sicuri che non sia una completiva invece che una dichiarativa?


Le proposizioni dichiarative sono proposizioni completive:   COMPLETIVE, PROPOSIZIONI in "La grammatica italiana" 
"Nell’analisi del periodo, si definiscono _proposizioni_ _completive_ alcune proposizioni ➔subordinate che all’interno del periodo completano il significato del verbo, facendo le funzioni, per così dire, del suo soggetto o del suo complemento oggetto.
Nello specifico si tratta delle proposizioni:
– ➔oggettive  
Penso che* domani andrò al mare*
– ➔soggettive 
*Prendere una decisione* è sempre più urgente
– ➔dichiarative 
Questo sarebbe giusto: *aiutare i più sfortunati"*.


----------



## Passante

Mary49 said:


> Le proposizioni dichiarative sono proposizioni completive:   COMPLETIVE, PROPOSIZIONI in "La grammatica italiana"
> "Nell’analisi del periodo, si definiscono _proposizioni_ _completive_ alcune proposizioni ➔subordinate che all’interno del periodo completano il significato del verbo, facendo le funzioni, per così dire, del suo soggetto o del suo complemento oggetto.
> Nello specifico si tratta delle proposizioni:
> – ➔oggettive
> Penso che* domani andrò al mare*
> – ➔soggettive
> *Prendere una decisione* è sempre più urgente
> – ➔dichiarative
> Questo sarebbe giusto: *aiutare i più sfortunati"*.


Bene quindi se sanno che la dichiarativa è una completiva perché allora hanno il dubbio che sia o meno una proposizione da staccare nell'analisi del periodo?


----------



## bearded

Passante said:


> perché allora hanno il dubbio...


 Hanno il dubbio che ''né ha l'intenzione di comprarne una'' sia un'unica proposizione, perché sono influenzati dal parere di certi linguisti i quali ritengono (secondo me a torto) che ''avere l'intenzione (di)'' sia una locuzione fraseologica, cioè 'avere l'intenzione' sia assimilabile ad un verbo (volere/intendere)… Secondo questa teoria, la parte ''di comprarne una'' non sarebbe una proposizione a sé stante - tanto meno dichiarativa.  Tutto ciò risulta chiaramente da alcuni messaggi precedenti (basta leggere….).


----------



## lorenzos

Fabio Rossi :
“A terminare” non è una subordinata relativa, né “occupata a” è un verbo fraseologico o modale (del tipo comincio a, mi metto a, *ho intenzione di *ecc.) [...] meglio limitare la categoria dei verbi modali e aspettuali ai soli verbi che indichino o l’atteggiamento del parlante (_voglio_, _devo_, _posso_, analoghi a _*ho intenzione d*i_, _ho il dovere di_, _ho la possibilità di_ e simili), oppure (gli aspettuali) all’aspetto dell’azione (_sto per_, _ho iniziato a_, _ho finito di_ ecc.).​Formano predicato unico[...]
le forme perifrastiche, quelle cioè formate da perifrasi o giri di parole come:​_stare per, *aver intenzione di*, essere in procinto di, essere lì lì per, essere sul punto di, essere da, proposi di ecc._​


bearded said:


> perché sono influenzati dal parere di certi linguisti


Cari @bearded e @Pietruzzo potreste indicare qualche linguista di parere contrario, a parte l'infelice "_introduzione della dipendente_" nella risposta della Crusca? E magari mostrare come si analizzano:
- Luigi vuole comprare una macchina nuova.
- Luigi si propone di comprare una macchina nuova.
- Luigi intende comprare una macchina nuova.
- Luigi ha intenzione di comprare una macchina nuova.
Grazie.


----------



## bearded

Caro lorenzos,

Per ora trovo due riferimenti: uno più e l'altro meno autorevole. Il più autorevole è ancora una volta l'Accademia della Crusca, che non mi appare poi così infelice nelle sue affermazioni:

www.accademiadellacrusca.it 
Il meno (?) autorevole è 'Skuola net':
Frasi di analisi del periodo.


Quanto a ''Luigi vuole comprare'', la somiglianza con ''ha intenzione di comprare'' secondo me riguarda solo il significato. Grammaticalmente invece il verbo volere è un verbo modale o servile, e fa parte della categoria dei verbi ausiliari (vedi qui:


> I_ verbi modali _(tradizionalmente detti _verbi servili_) sono quei verbi che fanno parte dell’ampia classe dei verbi ausiliari


.
modali, verbi in "Enciclopedia dell'Italiano").

Dunque 'voglio fare' è un'unica proposizione, perché per definizione i verbi ausiliari (come avere in 'ho fatto') non costituiscono da sé una proposizione.  Anche 'intendere' + infinito - secondo me - si può assimilare a questa categoria, se usato come nel tuo esempio.

Diversamente da Fabio Rossi, io penso - e con me diversi altri -  che invece ''avere (l') intenzione -di-'' non sia un'espressione fraseologica, bensì una vera e propria proposizione (nel nostro caso, principale).

  PS. Mi pare che con queste disquisizioni sintattiche abbiamo un po' esagerato - e forse abbiamo confuso l'interrogante. Mi sembra anche che ciascuno, con i suoi più o meno dotti riferimenti, rimanga ormai della sua idea.


----------



## Scolaro.Melenso

Per Bearded: non ti preoccupare! La confusione si tiene a distanza, per ora...

Salutissimi!


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> Il più autorevole è ancora una volta l'Accademia della Crusca, che non mi appare poi così infelice nelle sue affermazioni:
> www.accademiadellacrusca.it


Ciao @bearded, volevo solo segnalarti, affinché non ti accada di incappare nelle ire di qualche amministratore di _fori_, che il sito segnalato era soltanto un forum ospitato nel sito della Crusca, dove avrebbe potuto intervenire chiunque, perfino io.


----------



## Passante

bearded said:


> Hanno il dubbio che ''né ha l'intenzione di comprarne una'' sia un'unica proposizione, perché sono influenzati dal parere di certi linguisti i quali ritengono (secondo me a torto) che ''avere l'intenzione (di)'' sia una locuzione fraseologica, cioè 'avere l'intenzione' sia assimilabile ad un verbo (volere/intendere)… Secondo questa teoria, la parte ''di comprarne una'' non sarebbe una proposizione a sé stante - tanto meno dichiarativa.  Tutto ciò risulta chiaramente da alcuni messaggi precedenti (basta leggere….).


Nella mia semplicistica visione se il verbo non regge direttamente l'infinito trattasi di completiva e quindi proposizione. Se non fosse introdotta da un 'di' potrei avere il dubbio, ma visto che c'è perchè complicarmi la vita?


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Cari @bearded e @Pietruzzo potreste indicare qualche linguista di parere contrario,


Per me è sufficiente questa definizione dall'Enciclopedia dell'italiano Teccani:
_"I verbi fraseologici designano una fase del processo verbale indicato dal verbo, il suo grado di realizzazione a un dato momento, nonché il suo carattere più o meno puntuale, durativo, iterativo, ecc."_

Il verbo fraseologico modifica il verbo che lo segue. "Avere l'intenzione" per me è sostanzialmente diverso. Non modifica il verbo comprare. Al contrario l'intenzione generica viene specificata da "di comprare" che assume perciò valore dichiarativo.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> volevo solo segnalarti….. che il sito segnalato era soltanto un forum...


Ciao, lorenzos, e grazie della segnalazione.  Ecco allora quello che scrive un linguista ''serio'' (Massimo Arcangeli) a proposito del periodo ''Ho intenzione di prendere un caffè'': _Bisogna tenere separati ''ho intenzione'' e ''di prendere..'' , e di conseguenza (bisogna) propendere per una soluzione bi-proposizionale._ 
Dubbi sull’italiano? Risponde il linguista (verso la fine dell'articolo)

massimo arcangeli


----------



## lorenzos

Il buon Arcangeli premette che "_In circostanze del genere, effettivamente, non c'è accordo fra le diverse grammatiche."
Forse occorre rassegnarcivisi-vicisi-sivici... _
Prendiamo atto, penso non ci cambi la vita.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Il buon Arcangeli premette che "_In circostanze del genere, effettivamente, non c'è accordo fra le diverse grammatiche''_


Non l'ho mai negato, anzi ho parlato di 'alcuni linguisti' che la pensano così..colà..
Comunque alla fine il buon Arcangeli prende posizione e dà il suo parere (al #30 avevi chiesto di citare qualche linguista di 'parere contrario').

( -visi sarebbe la mia versione )


----------



## lorenzos

Hai ragione, anzi ne approfitto per aggiungere il *GRAZIE per la tua ricerca* che mi era rimasto nella tastiera.


bearded said:


> ( -visi sarebbe la mia versione )


E il _ci_? Non ce lo metti?


----------



## bearded

PREGO



lorenzos said:


> E il _ci_? Non ce lo metti?


Eh no: c'è già il vi. Forse occorre rassegnarsi_ a ciò (=vi)._


----------



## lorenzos

Nessun altro contributo? 
Occorre che NOI ci si rassegni, a ciò.


----------



## bearded

Penso che siamo 'fuori tema'.
Comunque io non la vedo come te. Per me un conto è rassegnarci, un altro rassegnarsi (impersonale). Potresti aprire un apposito thread.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Nessun altro contributo?
> Occorre che NOI ci si rassegni, a ciò.


 A meno che non vuoi usare un "noi" alla toscana dovresti scegliere fra "noi" e "si" impersonale
Occorre che ci rassegniamo / rassegnarci a questo
Occorre che ci si rassegni / rassegnarsi a questo
Volendo aggiungere "vi" con il valore di "a questo" avremmo dei "mostri" come
Occorre che vi ci rassegniamo / rassergnarvici.
Occorre che vi ci si rassegni / rassegnarvisi.


----------



## lorenzos

Grazie @Pietruzzo, ho aperto una nuova discussione rassegnar-CI-VI-SI, -SI-VI-CI ...


----------

